# Is it the pork or the bully sticks?



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Do any of you have problems feeding pork? 
Hans has the runs about every 6 stools or so, and the stool looks as if it has bubbles in it.

This started when I began feeding pork shoulder along with the usual chicken necks and heart. But he has been chewing on his bully sticks more lately, so it may be that.

Anyone?:help:


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

My 12 week old GSD gets bully sticks and has the odd loose poop. I'm starting to wonder if it's the bully sticks as well. I'm going to stop giving for a few days and see if there is any improvement.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when i feed my dog pork it's cooked. his bully sticks are
organic.


----------



## TCAP1 (Mar 28, 2012)

i don't feed much pork, but never had an issues with the bully sticks., course it all dependent on the dog.

my guess would be pork as the culprit - curious to see what others say though.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The only way to know is to eliminate one or the other from the diet for awhile.

I feed pork 1-2X per week and have no issues with it in any of my dogs. My mom's old dog could not eat pork. I have never fed Bully sticks.


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

Stella can't eat pork she will get the runs, but she loves her bully sticks


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Dependent on the individual dog. You could eliminate them both then introduce them back one at a time. I have never had a problem with either raw pork or bully sticks but I know lots of people who's dogs get the runs from bully sticks or just certain brands of bully sticks.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. 

I have eliminated both for now. I bought the sticks from bestbullysitcks dot com, and they are the low odor ones, although I can still smell them.

I am finding conflicting info online about feeding raw pork. Years ago, when I lived in Europe, the rule was to never feed raw pork to a dog. I am thinking to go back to that rule, since he does so well with all other meats.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

lhczth said:


> I have never fed Bully sticks.


Is there a reason you avoid them? My breeder said not to give them to him, my vet said it is perfectly fine. Based on the many folks who use them on this forum, I decided to give them a try. Even though Hans loves them, I am still tempted to just get rid of them. Just a gut feeling.

Is there a better alternative to satisfy his desire to chew?


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Is there a reason you avoid them? My breeder said not to give them to him, my vet said it is perfectly fine. Based on the many folks who use them on this forum, I decided to give them a try. Even though Hans loves them, I am still tempted to just get rid of them. Just a gut feeling.
> 
> Is there a better alternative to satisfy his desire to chew?


I'm loving antlers for our dogs to chew on.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

The parasite in pork starts with a T. is tested for here (I think it is some sort of worm). You can do some research but basically I think it is a problem in Europe but not here.

I find lots of people will try to freak you out about raw pork but I believe with the testing they have not found an animal to be contaminated in a really long time. Again can't remember everything I read about it but I am not worried and I did some research.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, I gave him pork and he was gassy and had a looser stool. 

No more pork for Hans, at least for now.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pork might be to fatty for him. What kind of cut of pork are you giving him?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Pork might be to fatty for him. What kind of cut of pork are you giving him?


 I gave him shoulder.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Did you cut the excess fat off? When I feed pork there is always a lot of fat to be cut off.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Clyde said:


> Did you cut the excess fat off? When I feed pork there is always a lot of fat to be cut off.


Sure did! 

Will report back after a few days of no pork. He has not gone yet today, which is typical after a bad stool.


----------

